# fluid solo vs. wavesport diesel



## Stonewalker

I think a solo can take more abuse than the Diesel and the solo is more of a creeker, if that is what you want? The Diesel is more of a river runner than a creeker and the plastic is not as thick. 

Personally I own a Diesel but I plan on picking up a solo before spring. Rory is a great guy and he sells the solo's right in your home town give him a shout! 

Best of luck


----------



## KSC

Based solely on the intentions of the 2 designs, it definitely sounds like you fit the profile for the Diesel much better. The Diesel should be more of a friendly, forgiving, do everything boat, whereas, as mentioned above, the Solo is a straight up creekboat which would tend to be more difficult to control for the paddling you're describing.


----------



## AdrianTregoning

If you're paddling mostly medium to big volume rivers (like a low Zambezi) then the Diesel might be a better bet. The flat hull will perform better in big, pushy stuff.

Otherwise the Solo is really great! I've been using mine since April 2007 and still love it. Yep I'm sponsored by you may think I'm biased, at least I'm honest. I still believe the Fluid boats to be of a great quality and their designs very sound. I know several people your age who are very happy even on class 2 and 3 with the very rare 4. :grin:

Hope that helps, although you did post 4 weeks back..

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## MtnGuyXC

*Solo vs. Diesel*

I have owned both & both are excellent boats. Just depends on your usage. I sold my Diesel when I bought my Solo because it just sat around since I use my Jackson SuperFun exclusively for river running. The Solo is a definite creeker & excells in that department. The Deisel is certainly more of a river runner but will do some creeking if you choose to try out a few less demanding creeks. But it sounds like for your usage the WS D is a better choice. It rolls very easy & it has very comfortable outfitting at least for me @ 6'3" 215 lbs, a definite plus at over 50 in age. I could stay in the boat preetty much all day long though I have to admit I can in my Jackson & the Solo also.

As mentioned Rory at Southwest Whitewater would be more than happy to let you demo a Solo.

Also used Diesels are not reallly that hard to come by.

MtnGuyXC


----------

